
What you are missing when you work from home - johan_larson
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-05-31/what-you-re-missing-when-you-work-from-home
======
mindcrime
Meh. Lots of interesting assertions accompanied by no evidence. From where I'm
sitting, it appears there are existence proofs that distributed teams can work
quite well (see: most open source projects, as well as many companies).

That's not to say that some of the things the author of the TFA refers to
aren't legitimate concerns. But I don't see any reason to treat any of those
things as the "be all, end all" in the discussion. Everything has tradeoffs
and advantages and disadvantages. Workers working remotely get less "sub
communication" (disadvantage) but are more productive due to lack of
disruptions (advantage). Which one wins out on balance? Hard to say. But I'd
want to see more than a bunch of unsupported assertions and some vague
narrative before accepting that remote work isn't a good option.

~~~
davelnewton
In fairness, an "open source project" is not a business, and the same
considerations are not in play.

When I work from home I accept there's a tradeoff. On balance, it's better for
_me_ and _my_ productivity, but overall to the _company_ the wins are less
clear.

